
Toward more efficient computing, with magnetic waves - rbanffy
http://news.mit.edu/2019/computing-magnetic-waves-efficient-1128
======
juretriglav
How does one make logical gates with waves?

Quite a few such things popping up recently, looks like alternative/natural
computing is trending.

I wonder what the reasons for that are - Moore’s law drying up?

You can read more here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21665931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21665931)
and (OC) [https://juretriglav.si/computing-with-
nature/](https://juretriglav.si/computing-with-nature/).

Any other interesting sources?

~~~
physicsyogi
This work is part of the spintronics field. There are some good youtube videos
about it:

TEDxCaltech - David Awschalom - Spintronics: Abandoning Perfection for the
Quantum Age
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9NAUPbqAvE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9NAUPbqAvE)

------
ncmncm
This seems to me like very important work.

Besides the obvious potential for memory devices, logic and even analog
computation seem possible.

An inverter is the first bit of logic to perfect. Usually an AND or OR is not
hard to get once you have an inverter, and once you have either, you have
Turing completeness.

That is aside from any possible qubits.

------
hinkley
Only peripherally related: As we keep increasing the percentage of the chip
that is memory, I can't help but recalling all that talk years ago about
storing multiple bits per structure.

This has shown up in SSDs, but not in cache memory. Are we going to skip right
over that plan and go to spintronics?

~~~
blotter_paper
3 bits per cell, a year ago:
[https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8544012](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8544012)

Time to market is ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
hinkley
Maybe with chiplets things like this and async circuits will have more of a
chance to shine.

